# Echo and Stress Echo



## srwarren (Jan 8, 2009)

Some one HELP we need help with the new codes for a stress echo and an echo- the complete same dr does everything and when it is broken up? can someone help


----------



## jewlz0879 (Jan 10, 2009)

srwarren said:


> Some one HELP we need help with the new codes for a stress echo and an echo- the complete same dr does everything and when it is broken up? can someone help



We are billing this:

Stress Echo
93351
93320 (if applicable)
93325 (if applicable)


Echo 
93306 (93307, 93320, 93325 were bundled into 93306).
If hosp: 93306, 26

93307 - echo without doppler and color 

93308 - Limited

TEE
93312
93320 
93325


----------

